
The Origins of the  American Military  Coup of 2012 [pdf] - cmurf
http://strategicstudiesinstitute.army.mil/pubs/parameters/Articles/2010winter/Dunlap_Jr.pdf
======
cmurf
This essay was written in 1992, and entered into the National Defense
University's Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Strategy Essay Competition.
It was one of two winners of that contest. The author, Lieutenant Colonel
Charles Dunlap, was an active duty Air Force officer at the time it was
written.

------
imbellish
Ecotopia is of a similar genre at a slightly higher reading level. I encourage
you to look into it. [http://www.amazon.com/Ecotopia-Ernest-
Callenbach/dp/05533484...](http://www.amazon.com/Ecotopia-Ernest-
Callenbach/dp/0553348477/)

